# Folding tower for hard top?



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a new 27' Game Fisher. Who locally fabricates mini tower for hard top? Thanks in advance.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Breeze Fabricators on 98 down by Tiger Point can do one and will customize it to the way you want. They are on this forum and do a great job.


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

blue coral, osprey towers, big pipe


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

my3nme said:


> Have a new 27' Game Fisher. Who locally fabricates mini tower for hard top? Thanks in advance.


who makes this boat


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

It's a game fish


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just had mine done... PM me your number and I can give you some details


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Talk with JD at Osprey,


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Blue Coral Towers has done a great job for me in the past.


----------

